# trying to find my first car!



## nolagto (Jun 15, 2019)

Hello all-
I just recently found the receipt for my first car, a 1970 GTO convertible, blue 4 speed (with what i was told at the time was a "hurst transmission with indy shifter).
The vin number is 242670P259565.

Anyone have any ideas about how I might locate it?


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

A good place to start might be the DMV of the state you sold it in. Good Luck


----------

